# Need help tuning a Stanley 358



## rustythebailiff (Jan 31, 2013)

I recently picked up and retsored a Stanley 358 miter box. It's a beauty, but I'm having trouble tuning it to cut square vertically, and calibrate the pivot so the angle is dead on. Has anyone had experience with this, or have a manual for it.? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Stan Faullin at Tooltrip.com has a .pdf of the two page Stanley instructions leaflet for the mitre boxes. The second page shows how to adjust.


----------



## rustythebailiff (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, Blaster. I've seen that one, and although it seems pretty straight forward, I'm still having problems getting a plumb cut. I've set it square to the table, front and back, but it still doesn't cut square. I guess I was wondering if anyone else experienced this, and had a solution. I also need to adjust the pivot so the saw is actually at the angle I want when it sets in the detents


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Involves 3 screws…









Loosen the center one a bit, then tighten one side or the other set screw, to plumb the guide, then tighten the center screw up to lock the setting… Set the saw into the front guide, but not the back guide…..set the guide for plumb, the set the back guide as needed…until the saw will slide into the back guide….









Which has the same set of screws.


----------



## rustythebailiff (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the info, that'll help for sure.


----------



## Woodster73 (Jun 16, 2015)

Rusty, I know this is an older post, but just wondering if you were able to make the adjustments to get your box cutting vertical? I am restoring an older miter box.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Woodster, I would like to see more of your restoration if you get time for some pictures. There is the "Mitre Box of your Dreams" thread where you can get a lot of useful information on the boxes if you need it. All the best.


----------



## rustythebailiff (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi Woodster, so far it seems to be working well. I have noticed it has a tendency to creep out of vertical square, but I just check it from time to time. I like the old style box, it allows me to cut small pieces, especially miter joints, without getting my fingers too close to spinning blades


----------

